
The Optimal Placement for Mobile Call to Action Buttons - dojosensei
https://uxmovement.com/mobile/the-optimal-placement-for-mobile-call-to-action-buttons/
======
edwintorok
Forms have a submit button at the bottom, so that is another reason we might
be scanning for a 'call to action' button at the bottom.

